# Honey Corns?



## StripeyCorn (Oct 18, 2007)

Following on from the Topaz corn thread, I've heard about Honey corns but again have no idea of genetics or what they look like. Anyone?

H x


----------



## belfast_tom (Oct 16, 2007)

i have a striped amel male about 4 months old


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

StripeyCorn said:


> Following on from the Topaz corn thread, I've heard about Honey corns but again have no idea of genetics or what they look like. Anyone?
> 
> H x


 
honeys are sunkissed caramel:no1:


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

Honey corn snake.....










(cccorns)


----------

